# bullard creek wma camping?



## one_shot (Sep 5, 2013)

Are there any camping and what kind?


----------



## Rackbuster (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, they have a primitive spot that is free with bathroom just down the road. They have a site you can rent for campers with hook ups but they go fast as they are not many. You can also pitch a tent at a few spots if you want water and electric . If you want a hook up spot call 912-379-9303.


----------



## CharrDad (Sep 24, 2013)

Good to know. How many tents will the primitive area hold? I'm headed down for the firearms hunt and wondering how hard it will be to find a spot to set up camp.


----------

